# CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe



## noE101 (6. August 2013)

*CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich suche einen CPU Kühler der in mein Cooltek K2 passt, dieses misst ca. 190mm in der Breite, allerdings ist die maximale CPU Kühlerhöhe mit 160mm angegeben. Stimmt das überhaupt?
Eigentlich wollte ich einen Brocken 2 verbauen, aber der würde dann ja nicht passen.

Gekühlt werden soll ein i5-2500k, extremes Overclocking hab ich nicht vor, eventuell später mal ein bißchen wenn es irgendwann "nötig" wird.
Hätte also jemand Empfehlungen zu einem guten Kühler in dem Bereich bis 160mm? Oder sollte ich mir besser gleich ein anderes Gehäuse kaufen? Und wenn ja, welches?


----------



## Z3Rlot (6. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*

BE Quiet Shadow Rock TopFlow SR1 kann ich empfehlen.
Super verarbeitet und relativ Preiswert.
Sehr Leise und Kühlt gut.
be quiet! Shadow Rock TopFlow SR1 (BK012)
Kühlt selbst die Platine mit und den Ram.
So das der Lüfter+Kühler übern Ram ist. 
Einbau ist auch easy 15 Minuten voher Ram einbauen.
Kühler ist ganz schön riesig sieht dort klein drauf aus.
Es ist ein 140 mm Lüfter Verbaut.


----------



## noE101 (6. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*

Hm, passt der denn in ein Kühlkonzept mit einem vorne unten im Gehäuse Luft ansaugenden und einem hinten oben rausblasenden Lüfter?


----------



## v3nom (6. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*

Der Prolimatech Black Series Megahalems ist mit einer Höhe von 158,7mm passend. Genialer Kühler für 120mm Lüfter.

Evtl. lohnt es sich in deinem Fall mal nach Reviews für das Gehäuse zu suchen und dort die maximale Kühlerhöhe draus abzuleiten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*

Wie wäre es mit dem EKL Brocken, der müsste noch gerade passen. Auf der Homepage heißt es ca 16cm, kann also auch etwas weniger sein. Was dürfte denn ein Gehäuse extra denn kosten?


----------



## noE101 (6. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*

Also da ich jetzt als Student nicht so extrem viel Geld habe und eben auch gerade erst den 2500k (günstig bei eBay) und ein Mainboard gekauft habe und eben der Kühler noch dazu kommt, sollte es wenn möglich nicht über 50€ liegen, gerne auch weniger.
Natürlich wäre es mir noch lieber wenn ich mein aktuelles Gehäuse behalten könnte, denn an sich bin ich damit recht zufrieden. Mein Athlon 2 X3 435 lief hier auf 3,6 Ghz hoch getaktet im Idle bei 28°C und unter Spielelast maximal mal 50-55°C. Und das mit nur einem Scythe Slipstream hinten im Gehäuse und einem Xigmatek SD1283.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*

Ich hatte das Gehäuse auch schon mal verbaut, ich fand es eher durchwachsen. Mit dem Brocken sollte es wohl gehen und ist für die CPU bis ca 4,5GHz auch ausreichend. Hier mal 2 Gehäuse falls doch Gelüste am Wechsel bestehen


----------



## facehugger (6. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*

Ich unterstütze das Rezept vom Doc, also den Brocken 1 Alternativ vielleicht jene Freezer:


Thermalright HR-02 Macho 120 (100700718) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure (84000000079) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax ETS-T40-TB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
jene sollten auch bis 4,5Ghz gut ausreichen

Gruß


----------



## mdkder3 (6. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*

Ich kann nur denn Freezer i30 · CPU · Cooling · ARCTIC empfehlen.

Hatte den auf meinem i7 3820 übertaktet auf 4,2Ghz unter Volllast bei max 40 grad und noch dazu günstig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*

AC Freezer ist ja nicht gerade berühmt für Qualität ( meine Erfahrungen ) und den Macho find ich etwas übertrieben. Das Knatterh.. äh der Matterhorn würde auch gehen


----------



## facehugger (6. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> AC Freezer ist ja nicht gerade berühmt für Qualität ( meine Erfahrungen ) und den Macho find ich etwas übertrieben. Das Knatterh.. äh der Matterhorn würde auch gehen


Den Brocken 1 findste gut und den kleenen Macho übertrieben...

Gruß


----------



## noE101 (6. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*

Ja also nicht dass wir uns falsch verstehen: Natürlich ist bei dem Gehäuse nicht alles super, da könnte man durchaus hier und da was verbessern. Aber wie gesagt ich war ganz zufrieden damit, vor allem für den Preis. 
Ein neues Gehäuse würde mich schon reizen, vor allem mal mit Netzteil unten und Kabelführung hinterm Blech. Die beiden von dir vorgeschlagenen gefallen mir auch ziemlich gut. 

Vielleicht kauf ich mir auch einfach erst mal den Brocken und dann eventuell irgendwann mal wenn ich wieder etwas Geld über habe ein neues Gehäuse. 
Naja, reizen würde es mich dennoch ^^


----------



## DP455 (6. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*

Zumindest sollte der Macho von der Höhe (15cm mit und ohne Lüfter) her auf jeden Fall passen...


----------



## Z3Rlot (6. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*

Klar
Also im Deckel einblasend und hinten raus.
Ich würde 
Deckel vom Gehäuse (unten) und Hinterer Gehäuselüfter(Tower) einblasend und den oberen Lüfter im Deckel nicht einbauen da strörmt die Luft dann raus.
Schon alleine wegen die Verwirbelung nicht weil der 140 mm Lüfter ja auch Luft braucht.
Wenn du alles so aufbaust hast du echt Kein Hitzestau.
Mein Bruder hat auch den K2 und den Be Quiet und das klappt super und auch 2 Gehäuselüfter kannst dir aber auch noch vorn ein reinbauen aber dort sollte ja auch noch einer drin sein.
Wenn du den einmal hast willste den auch nicht mehr hergeben kannste glauben
Bekomme mein nicht über 73 Grad(24h Prime 95) und das ist Haswell übertaktet und 29 Grad in der Wohnung.


----------



## Ryle (6. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*



> Deckel vom Gehäuse (unten) und Hinterer Gehäuselüfter(Tower) einblasend und den oberen Lüfter im Deckel nicht einbauen da strörmt die Luft dann raus.


Hü ? Vorne rein (Intake), hinten raus (Exhaust) fertig. Mehr Plätze hat das K2 doch sowieso nicht.

Bei den kompakteren Kühlern würde ich den Shadow Rock Pro SR1 dem Brocken übrigens jederzeit vorziehen, gerade bei niedrigen Drehzahlen ist das Ding ein paar Grad besser und dabei noch leiser.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*



L0L schrieb:


> Klar
> Also im Deckel einblasend und hinten raus.
> Ich würde
> Deckel vom Gehäuse (unten) und Hinterer Gehäuselüfter(Tower) einblasend und den oberen Lüfter im Deckel nicht einbauen da strörmt die Luft dann raus.



Front rein und in der Rückwand raus blasend, der im Deckel kann etwas langsamer mitlaufend die Luftabsaugung unterstützen.


----------



## Z3Rlot (6. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*

okay oder so


----------



## noE101 (6. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*

Also bei meinem Gehäuse kann ich drei Lüfter verbauen: Einen in der Front unten, einen im Heck oben und einen auf der rechten Seite. Meint ihr mit "im Deckel" den in der Seite? Da passt aber eh keiner mehr rein wenn ein normaler Tower Kühler verbaut ist.


----------



## DP455 (6. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*

Im Cooltek K2 passen theoretisch 2 120er-Lüfter in's Seitenteil. Zumindest der untere der beiden dafür vorgesehenen Plätze sollte sich problemlos nutzen lassen, ohne dass ein dort installierter Gehäuselüfter mit größeren CPU-Kühlern kollidiert...


----------



## facehugger (7. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*



noE101 schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Gehäuse kann ich drei Lüfter verbauen: Einen in der Front unten, einen im Heck oben und einen auf der rechten Seite. Meint ihr mit "im Deckel" den in der Seite? Da passt aber eh keiner mehr rein wenn ein normaler Tower Kühler verbaut ist.


Vorne unten (einblasend) und hinten oben (ausblasend) reicht in der Regel auch für einen Gaming-PC gut aus

Gruß


----------



## DP455 (7. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*

Wenn man ein Gehäuse hat, wo das Netzteil unten verbaut werden muss, dann können zusätzliche Lüfter an der Oberseite des Gehäuses, die (eventuell angestaute) Luft nach außen befördern, schon Sinn machen...


----------



## Z3Rlot (7. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*

So habe jetzt noch mal Prime 95 24h laufen lassen bei 29-30 grad Raumtemperatur mit mein System so wie es dort steht bei Core0 69 Grad,Core1 70 Grad,Core2 69 Grad und Core3 66 Grad(Gemessen mit CoreTemp).
Das alles auf 4300 Mhz(1,155v) mit Haswell denke das das wohl geht bei Maximal 70 Grad.
Also ich kann den Kühler Empfehlen und laut ist da garnichts eher meine Grafikkarte beim Zocken.


----------



## facehugger (7. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*

*@L0L:* passt doch Im PC-Alltag sind die Temps der CPU eh meist deutlich niedriger...

Gruß


----------



## noE101 (8. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*

Die neueren K2s mögen vielleicht das Netzteil unten haben und zwei Montagemöglichkeiten im Seitenteil, meins ist aber noch ein älteres und da ist das Netzteil oben und nur ein Lüfter in der Seite möglich (der aber wie gesagt mit eingebautem Towerkühler nicht nutzbar ist). 
Naja ich habe erst mal den Brocken bestellt und werde dann mal sehen wie es sich mit der neuen CPU macht, wie gesagt bisher hatte ich keine Probleme mit der Temperatur. Zur Not muss dann eben irgendwann doch ein anderes Gehäuse oder doch ein anderer Kühler her.

Den Tipp mit dem Shadow Rock Pro SR1 hab ich leider zu spät gesehen, gerade das mit den niedrigen Drehzahlen finde ich sehr interessant. Bisher laufen meine Lüfter nämlich im Normalbetrieb alle mit 800rpm und das reicht um es kühl zu halten und ist (für mich) angenehm leise.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. August 2013)

*AW: CPU Kühler bis 160mm Höhe*

Ich versteh den Unterschied zwischen den Machos nicht 
ist der HR-02 Macho Rev.A laut dem PCGH EInkaufsführer nicht der stärkste Macho?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (8. August 2013)

Die unterschiede liegen im lüfter. Rev A hat den ty147, der macho den ty141


----------

